# Miscellaneous > Ask an Expert >  Timestampdiff function (Oracle)

## Spence23

Hi,

I am trying to calculate the difference in *days* between two timestamps, but I am not sure how this works in Oracle. I have read about the timestampdiff() function, but I am not sure if this will work in Oracle or not, if not, how would it be done in Oracle sql?

Thanks

----------


## jkoopmann

Here is an article I wrote with some sample SQL.

http://databasejournal.com/features/...le.php/2234501

----------


## Spence23

Looks good.

Thanks

----------

